# 135G Info Needed



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

*135G Info Needed UPDATE*

I may be able to acquire a 135G tank and stand for a really cheap price in the near future. I have never had anything bigger than a 55G as far as fish tanks go and I need some help from you extremely large tank owners that are extremely familiar with that size of tank. 

1) What type of filter should I use? (The most reliable filter without being expensive would be ideal.)

2) What type and how much lighting would I need to maintain Amazon sword plants in a tank that size?

3) What types of fish, other than the ones I already have, would be good tank mates for my Black Ghost Knife?

Thanks in advance for any helpful advice folks.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Ghost Knife said:


> 1) What type of filter should I use? (The most reliable filter without being expensive would be ideal.)_Canister filter would be ideal_
> 
> 2) What type and how much lighting would I need to maintain Amazon sword plants in a tank that size?_About 1 WPG is ideal for many plants. Ask JOM20 for that one._
> 
> ...


Be careful when adding plants to your tank, if you don't like snails.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

as far as filtration goes a good canister would be nice with a few sponge filters for extra oxygen , as for tankmates with the bgk just stay away with anything to aggressive or small enough for the bgk to eat and you will be fine


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

frogman5 said:


> as far as filtration goes a good canister would be nice with a few sponge filters for extra oxygen , as for tankmates with the bgk just stay away with anything to aggressive or small enough for the bgk to eat and you will be fine


So just go with additional types of barbs then? What about some of the larger sharks like the Bala?


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

those should be fine balas arent that aggressive so you should be fine


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

also some of the smaller bichir species like senegals will work and silver dollar's


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

For filtration, I'd go with a pair of canisters or some powerful HOBs, like Emperor 400s. A 125 gallon tank is the same depth as a 55 gallon so the same lighting system as on a 55 should be fine, only you'll need the six foot version instead of the four foot version.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

COM said:


> For filtration, I'd go with a pair of canisters or some powerful HOBs, like Emperor 400s. A 125 gallon tank is the same depth as a 55 gallon so the same lighting system as on a 55 should be fine, only you'll need the six foot version instead of the four foot version.


This is actually a 135G rather than a 125G. I knew that the length was 6 feet, but what is the width on these? Also, wouldn't it be cheaper in the long run to get a canister filter rather than a HOB? With a canister is it required that you change filter cartridges on a regular basis, as with HOBs?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh- not sure on the dimensions of a 135 gallon tank then. My tank sheet has one listed but doesn't show the dimensions for it.

As for the filtration, my feeling is that you still need manage turns like you would on any smaller aquarium. Calculate turns by dividing the rated total gallons per hour of your filtration by the volume of your tank. For example, my 29 gallon with an Emperor 400 - 400gph/29g = 13.8 turns per hour.

For a 135 gallon tank, I'd try to go with at least 8 turns per hour. You could do this with a filter like the Fluval FX5 paired with a HOB filter. I think it is best to have more than one filter on big tanks. Alternately, twin or preferably triple Emperor 400s would do nicely, and they cost $39.99 each.

As for long-term cost, the canister will require less media and less maintenance, so it may prove to be cheaper. I just don't think a canister alone moves enough water.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

that black ghost knife will get huge in a 135 gallon. probably up to 14" or so. they get really aggresive when that big so whatever fish you add in the should also get large. i would do frontosa, compressiceps, or some other fish that will get a ggod size. i school of bala sharks or tinfoil barbs should do great with it. i have a 150 gallon and since it so deep i use an undergravel filter and two fluval 400 back filters. you shoould enjoy a tank that big. believe it or not it has less maintainance the smaller tanks once established. just clean filers change water and filter gravel when nitrates raise. but a little suggestion with fish that size do little decor so they not so crowded.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most canisters have loose media. You do eventually have to buy them new foam pads, sponges, and/or carbon. I thinks its a bit less often than the Hang-on-back but not a real issue.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Most canisters have loose media. You do eventually have to buy them new foam pads, sponges, and/or carbon. I thinks its a bit less often than the Hang-on-back but not a real issue.


So these Emperor 400s have 2 filter cartridges each right? So I'd have to end up changing 4 cartridges every 2 weeks with the water changes just like my present Top Fin filters? That doesn't seem to bad especially since I am going to sell my 29G tank/stand and move the fish out of my 55G to the new 135G once it is cycled.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

pullins125 said:


> that black ghost knife will get huge in a 135 gallon. probably up to 14" or so. they get really aggresive when that big so whatever fish you add in the should also get large. i would do frontosa, compressiceps, or some other fish that will get a ggod size. i school of bala sharks or tinfoil barbs should do great with it.


 Ok, well ive never had an experience with black ghost knives...even ones that were 18 inches, being aggressive.... i do not think a BKG is a good tank make for frontosa, or compressiceps, for many reasons that we can discuss. 

A school of bala sharks is not a good idea for this tank IMO, nor is a school of tinfoil barbs. But i guess my personal bias might be the reason, as i dont think those fish should be bought or sold in this hobby for most people... they get to large, and are too skiddish, and even in a 6 foot tank they end up damaging their faces pretty bad. These fish need a LOT of swimming room back and forth, and 6 feet, IMO is not enough once they reach adult length of 14 or so inches.

The difference between a 125 and a 135 is about an inch in height, if i remember right, so pretty negligible. 

As far as filtration, a canister or 2 would be nice, or you can do a couple large sponge filters (i like they hydro flow sponge filters meant for ponds) with a power head powering them, and a HOB filter would suffice at a much cheaper price.

There are endless possibilities as far as fish go that will do fine with the BGK, you want to find something that is not too nippy, as that can be a detriment to the BGK. 

When i have more time i can offer some more suggestions.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Ghost Knife said:


> So these Emperor 400s have 2 filter cartridges each right?


Actually the Emperor 400s have the capability of holding 4 cartridges each. They will ship to you equipped with two cartridges and two media baskets. I have my media baskets stuffed with Ammo Chips and cotton floss. I change one of the cartridges about once a month and occasionally refill the ammo chips or replace some of the filter floss. These filters are extremely low maintenance.

Marineland suggests changing cartridges every two to four weeks, but of course, they are in the business of selling cartridges.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

GoodMike said:


> A school of bala sharks is not a good idea for this tank IMO, nor is a school of tinfoil barbs. But i guess my personal bias might be the reason, as i dont think those fish should be bought or sold in this hobby for most people... they get to large, and are too skiddish, and even in a 6 foot tank they end up damaging their faces pretty bad. These fish need a LOT of swimming room back and forth, and 6 feet, IMO is not enough once they reach adult length of 14 or so inches.
> 
> yeh mike got brought up a good point on bala sharks, they are a really active fish. ive seen bgk's kept with angels and discus and those are both very cool fish. but if i were you i would get the smaller bichir species like senegals like i said earlier


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

When you mention maintenance on the HOB filters, you don't have to run carbon in them. On all of my HOB filters I've replaced the cartridges with filter floss to increase bio load and not worry about changing filters. I've recently added small hob filters with bags of loss carbon to get the benefit of carbon.

I would do an undergravel filter and a couple hob filters, canisters are nice but cost a ton.

As for stocking your pretty much open to anything with the same water parameters and won't nip at the BGK. I've become rather attached to my Severus that I recently got and a few of those would be awsome. I also think that a couple large south or central american cichlids look nice in a 6ft tank. But personally if I had a 6ft tank right now it would have angels rainbows and gouramis (upgrade to my 75)


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

*Update*

Good news all. I got the tank today with the stand for $80. The stand is very sturdy, but it is extremely rusty so I intend to sand it down and paint it black with Rustoleum. It is 72"x18"x24" which comes out to 134.65 gallons so I guess you can call it a 135 gallon tank. Now I don't intend to set this tank up for cycling until about January, but I still need some info. 

I intend to buy two Emperor 400s from Big Al's, but I need some info for a light fixture that will hold the appropriate wattage for Amazon swords. I also need a glass lid that will cover the 72"x18" area on top, but still leave enough room on the backside for the HOBs. I have never had a larger tank without a center brace so this is all new to me. Also, would Discus be a wise choice to put with my Ghost Knife if I took out the Tiger Barbs? Thanks for all your help yet again.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I found THIS heater and THIS under gravel filter. Would this under gravel filter and 1 Emperor 400 be enough or will I need 2 Emperor 400s?


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

nvr have used that heater before but i have always liked the stealth heaters that is wat i use... on another forum i am on i have seen 2 or 3 people that keep discus with black ghost knifes with no problem at all... i even have mine with bleeding heart tetras and no aggression is shown how big is urs and how long did it take it to come out with the lights on


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

frogman5 said:


> nvr have used that heater before but i have always liked the stealth heaters that is wat i use... on another forum i am on i have seen 2 or 3 people that keep discus with black ghost knifes with no problem at all... i even have mine with bleeding heart tetras and no aggression is shown how big is urs and how long did it take it to come out with the lights on


He is 8" long and he has never came out with the lights on except when I feed the rest of the fish in the morning. When I feed in the evening just for him he comes out as soon as I cut the light off in the room. I have everything on a timer so the tank light has usually been off for at least a few minutes before I feed in the evening.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't see any purpose in UGFs. They just make the gravel dirty and they're a pain with plants. The roots get all tangled up.

As for that heater, yeah, it will probably work just fine. I would highly suggest though that you get two smaller heaters instead. If you have a bid heater and it fails, it can boil your tank. If you have a small heater and it fails, it can't do too much harm.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't use an undergravel filter.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The bigger the tank, the more headache UGFs are. You have to have a certain thickness of gravel for them to be effective, and then you have to gravel-wash it and clean under the plate. I'd go with some pond-size hydrosponges and powerheads, even though they are kind of ugly.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

i would just go with a couple sponge filters and hob filters and then maybe wen u get enough money add a canister


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

125 - 22 inches high
135 - 24 inches high..


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

SBDTHUR said:


> 125 - 22 inches high
> 135 - 24 inches high..


I said that it was 135 gallons at 24" high. Anyway, I will probably skip the under gravel filter and go with 2 Emperor 400s.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice choice you can also add a sponge filter good for extra filtration and very cheap, keep us posted on the 135 have u decided wat ur adding


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Good choice on the Emperors. Sponges apparently work great (never used one - used to think it was a gimmick) but they aren't the best looking thing.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks frog and com. I plan to have my carpet pulled out of my living room in January and am going to put down concrete and stain it. When that is completed that's when I will set up the tank for cycling. I have my 29G for sale on Craigslist right now and I will sell my 55G Semi-Aggressive tank after the 135G is cycled. I also have to power-sand the stand to get all the old paint and rust off and then I will repaint it black (was formerly white). As far what to put in this tank, I am considering getting rid of everything except my BGK, my cories, and my pleco. Would Discus be a good match for those fish?

Do you guys know where I can get a glass or plexi-glass lid that will fit the top of this tank? It is 72" by 18", but it does NOT have a support beam in the middle and I also know room is needed for the HOBs on the backside.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Probably the cheapest way to get a lid for it would be to go to a local glass shop (think shower enclosures) and see if they can make one up for you. It's about $2 worth of standard 1/4" glass and a couple of frameless shower door hinges could hold it together. Or you could do a sexy topless tank...

Shouldn't a tank this big have at least one brace? Any one have any thoughts on that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

well to decide if discus would be appropriate...what kind of pleco? what kind of cories? not all pleco, and most cories do not enjoy the heat that discus do.

No center brace at all???????? how thick is the glass, im not so sure i know of a glass 6 foot tank with no center brace of any kind....


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> well to decide if discus would be appropriate...what kind of pleco? what kind of cories? not all pleco, and most cories do not enjoy the heat that discus do.
> 
> No center brace at all???????? how thick is the glass, im not so sure i know of a glass 6 foot tank with no center brace of any kind....


In that case would would be the most compatible with those types and my BGK?

There is no center brace at all and it appears to have been made that way. I have no clue where I am going to find a 72" light fixture or or 2 26" fixtures that don't cost an arm and a leg and then some. The glass seems to be rather thick. The guy I bought it from used to use it to keep minnows and guppies.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh i believe that discus like water temps from like 79 to 87 or something like that mike would kno more he is the discus man, yeh he is right most corys and some plecos do not like that heat, but the bgk can handle it i keep my bgk at 80-82 degrees but some people keep them higher


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

ya, just a quick run down on discus.... if you buy juvies, you want to start them around 90 degrees Fahrenheit, yes...90. Back them off a couple degrees after 2 days, then another couple degrees in another couple of days. This will help them acclimate, as well as speed up their systems so they will be eating lots. Keep juvie discus at 86 degrees, and as they get up above about 4 inches back them down to 82-84 degrees. at adult size you can keep many different fish with them as the temp isnt so high, BUT, anytime you have to treat discus...you usually want to crank the temp again...and that can result in dead fish depending on what else you put in there......... sooooooo


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> ya, just a quick run down on discus.... if you buy juvies, you want to start them around 90 degrees Fahrenheit, yes...90. Back them off a couple degrees after 2 days, then another couple degrees in another couple of days. This will help them acclimate, as well as speed up their systems so they will be eating lots. Keep juvie discus at 86 degrees, and as they get up above about 4 inches back them down to 82-84 degrees. at adult size you can keep many different fish with them as the temp isnt so high, BUT, anytime you have to treat discus...you usually want to crank the temp again...and that can result in dead fish depending on what else you put in there......... sooooooo


Thanks Mike. I think my wife and I, after much discussion, have decided to keep what we have and just add to it. When I set this tank up in January or so I am going to move my BGK and everything with him to this tank. I am planning on going with the following groups of fish so far:

8-10 Tiger Barbs
8-10 Silver Dollars
5-8 Rosy Barbs
5-8 Serpae Tetras 
1 Black Ghost Knife (8")
4-6 Emerald Cories
4-6 Albino Cories
4-6 Peppered Cories
3-4 Clown Loaches
1 Common Pleco (7")


I am also intending on getting some natural river stones to add to this tank as the main feature. I do intend to boil them all first for 10 minutes before adding them to the tank for cycling. My father-in-law is intending to build a wood stand around the old steel frame so that will look better. Since the tank has no center brace at all I am going to make some center braces using Plexiglas from my local hardware store. Once those 2 braces are in place I will get some appropriate lighting. I am going to try running 2 Emperor 400s without any additional filtration and see how that goes as this will be rated enough to handle 140 gallons; I just don't care for sponge filters whatsoever. So after a stacked river rock centerpiece and some additional logs for myClown Loaches and my BGK I'd say our 135G will look good in our living room.


----------

